# It's Tolkien's Birthday



## Svrtnsse (Jan 3, 2016)

Tolkien would have had his twelvetyfourth(?) birthday today had he still been alive. I may see if I can get hold of one of the movies and watch it, or I may just try and write a story about the hobbit knock-offs I'm using in my setting.

Are you commemorating the day in any way?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 3, 2016)

Twelvety four? Nearly as old as the Great Took? Something to think about.
I hadn't realised but now I know I think there may be a reading of *Roverandom*. Or maybe a film or two... and raise a glass of Green Dragon Ale.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 3, 2016)

I will be doing the requisite toast to the Professor at 9pm tonight. Other than that, I'm not sure. Watching at least one of the LOTR movies seems like a good idea.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tolkien!

It might be fun to tell when you were first introduced to the wonders of Tolkien? 

As a kid growing up in British Columbia I spent a lot of time in the woods with my dad. We are close to the coast, so we have very pointy coastal mountains. My dad always used to pretend he was Gandolf and I was Frodo and we were climbing through the mountains to get to Mordor. I loved those time with my dad. He would tell me all about the Ents, and pretend the elves were following us. When I was 12 he bought me The Hobbit for my birthday and we read it together.

Riddles in the Dark was my favourite chapter.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 3, 2016)

"No fiction I have read in the last five years has given me more joy than 'The Fellowship of the Ring.' " –the poet W.H. Auden in his review of the book in _The New York Times_, October 31, 1954.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 3, 2016)

I read The Hobbit as a kid and enjoyed it, but I didn't really get deep into Tolkien's verse until I first saw Fellowship in theaters. Only after that did I start reading LOTR and fell in love. ^^


----------



## Ban (Jan 3, 2016)

As a barely adult the movies were released when I was still a very little Banten. I can't remember the first time I saw a bit of the movies, but I know that the first time that i watched all the movies was around christmas when I was about 7 or so. Here in the Netherlands the lord of the rings trilogy is almost always shown on tv right before christmas... don't know why actually.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 3, 2016)

My dad read the Lord of the Rings to me when I was six or seven. He skipped out the "boring" parts with lots of talking, but left the adventuring in. I believe it played a pretty big part in how I turned out as I grew older. 

And I spent the evening at the pub with my quill and parchment (laptop) making things up.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 3, 2016)

Got the FOTR soundtrack on, a mug of tea, and it's 9 pm.

Here's to you, Professor. *raises mug*


----------

